# what kind of horse for a big guy?



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

I have noticed that many horse ranches have weight limits on who can ride their horses. It seems that many have a 225lb limit. I am just in the process of buying acreage, and I am thinking about getting a horse later on, but I am 6' tall, and weigh about 270 lbs. What are your thoughts on what type of horse might work for me? I would only be riding on my own property that will be 80 acres of mixed open and wooded land, with rolling hills.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Any typical QH type should handle you fine. I'm a big guy and I prefer bigger horses. The main thing is age. A big rider should stick to a horse at least 4 or 5 years old.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

No shetland ponies for you!!!


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Why not a pont, that way I could keep my feet on the ground and help it out.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

You'd probably be fine with a QH. I've seen some VERY stout Quarter horses and they're pretty laid back in temperament. I've seen very stout paints and Appaloosas too, but Appaloosas tend to be kind of quirky. (ask me how I know that!) LOL 

I have a friend that is about your height and weight, but he's older and his biggest consideration is whether or not he can hoist himself up in the saddle, but like I said, he's older and has a lot of hip problems now. 
Good luck in whatever you choose!


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

What about a draft horse? Lots of em are used under saddle...I'm a big guy too, and I'd opt for a draft or a mule...


----------



## Countrygrl3 (Nov 19, 2004)

A good old type QH would do just fine. A draft is gonna be much bigger/taller and tougher to get on and off of (Im short so they seem like mountains to me )

If you have any horse friends who are about your size, see what kind of horse they ride and ask them about what they prefer.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Personally, I'd say draft cross...QH x draft might be perfect. Especially if the 270lb rider was a novice/beginner rider v. intermediate/advanced rider.

My 15.0 hand, very stout paint (weighing 1150 or so) would seriously object to a 270lb rider. My boarder's 14.3 QH (weighing in at about 1050) would be totally unsuitable. 

Of course there are some stout QHs....I know one that is probably 16.0 and heavy duty. But at that height, you may have trouble mounting from the ground anyway....


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Back when I was making mules, a BIG fella brought me a BIG Belgian. Said he needed a BIG mule! He got it!


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

If we are talking draft or draft cross, bump it up to 6 years old as a minimum age for a larger rider. In any event, the horse should be in good condition (already be in regular work), short back, good loin, strong bone, good feet. I think that a quarter horse or draft (Percheron or Belgian)/QH cross would be ideal. 

There are some awful long-backed drafts out there that I wouldn't want to put a larger rider on, though. There's bad conformation in any breed of course, but there are a lot of drafts out there that don't make good riding horses. They work fine in harness but you wouldn't want to ride them. Short pasterns, downhill, long back, mutton-withered (very hard to fit a saddle to), jackhammer trot. Some fine saddle prospects as well, but you have to know conformation and what effect it has on your ride.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Over the years I have heard that this breed or that breed can carry a higher percentage of its own body weight versus other breeds. I don't know how much stock I'd put in that, though. Each individual needs to be evaluated based on his conformation, musculature and condition. Also, the ratio doesn't really pan out when you start getting up into the very large drafts. I wouldn't put 400lbs on the back of a 2000lb draft horse. He has enough going on just carrying his own self around.

Here is a nice little article about rider weight: http://www.ker.com/library/EquineReview/2008/ScienceUpdate/SU41.pdf


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

It isn't necessarily true that a bigger horse handles a bigger person better. Sid is a big appy at 16.2 but he nearly buckled when my...er, large...neighbor got on him. Buddy, however, is a 14.3 Arab who handled me and DH with no problems (I'm 5'9" at about 160, DH is 6' at about 230 or so). He couldn't do it now that he is older and has deserved a retirement of the ocassional kid's ride. I admit I looked silly on his back with my loooooooong legs, lol.

How you ride plays a lot into the equation. A heavier individual who has good balance and a nice seat would be easier on a horse than an unbalanced lighter rider with a horrible seat!

Don't forget the extra pounds of the tack as well.

Does anyone recall the formula based on a horse's total weight and percentage of what he can comfortably haul? I'll google it and post it back when I get a sec.

Ha, Jenni beat me to it! The formula is in her link.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

You might want to think of a mule. Pound for pound they are a much stronger animal.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

I had a 14.3 grade mare (looked kinda morgan) that could haul my 6'5" hubby up and down the hills, but they looked kinda funny together. If you get a QH, (or anything else) make sure it's got plenty of bone and a nice, big barrel. There are some QH out there that are all muscle, without much skeletal structure to carry it. They look like they were bred for meat.


----------

